# Quick Cabinet glazing question



## bskerley

I have been placed under pressure today to knock out a sample by 9 tomorrow. Primed a cabinet door, did a couple coats of SW Pro Classic Semi, Then hit with Sherwood Glaze, Van ****. I usually use a glaze that is more of a "gel" consistency that give me a bit more time to work with it. It looks to me like the van **** glaze, since it is solvent based, likely is not going to work over a latex product. Again, this was a last minute deal. Anyone had any luck trying a solvent over a latex or should I just go with a lacquer base?


----------



## michael tust

bskerley said:


> I have been placed under pressure today to knock out a sample by 9 tomorrow. Primed a cabinet door, did a couple coats of SW Pro Classic Semi, Then hit with Sherwood Glaze, Van ****. I usually use a glaze that is more of a "gel" consistency that give me a bit more time to work with it. It looks to me like the van **** glaze, since it is solvent based, likely is not going to work over a latex product. Again, this was a last minute deal. Anyone had any luck trying a solvent over a latex or should I just go with a lacquer base?


Use Breakthrough Paint instead of Pro Classic..... It is an Acrylic but is Great for Basecoats under Solvent or Latex Glazes.... Way better then Pro Classic.


Michael Tust


----------



## bskerley

michael tust said:


> Use Breakthrough Paint instead of Pro Classic..... It is an Acrylic but is Great for Basecoats under Solvent or Latex Glazes.... Way better then Pro Classic.
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


Manufacturer?


----------



## bskerley

If it is PPG, I dont have a supplier within 100 miles


----------



## HeadHoncho

If the surface is semi gloss, in your case, it should glaze fine regardless of glaze type.


----------



## michael tust

bskerley said:


> If it is PPG, I dont have a supplier within 100 miles


Yep... PPG....... Sometimes when Solvent Glazes are used over certain Latex Basecoats, the Glaze can Stain a bit... Also the certain pigment colors Stain More then others.... Is there a reason you are using Semi Gloss instead of a Satin ? Semi Gloss sometimes can crawl or Siss.... 


Michael Tust


----------



## fauxlynn

Since the glaze is solvent based, you could thin it out either with mineral spirits or untinted alkyd glaze. Ben Moore still has an alkyd glaze. Heck ,you might even find a compatable artist medium at someplace like Michaels Arts and Crafts

I put oil glazes over non oil basecoats all the time, it should work.


----------



## hotwing7

fauxlynn said:


> Since the glaze is solvent based, you could thin it out either with mineral spirits or untinted alkyd glaze. Ben Moore still has an alkyd glaze. Heck ,you might even find a compatable artist medium at someplace like Michaels Arts and Crafts
> 
> I put oil glazes over non oil basecoats all the time, it should work.


Same Lynn, In fact doing a faux wood finish tomorrow doing exactly this :thumbsup:


----------



## fauxlynn

hotwing7 said:


> Same Lynn, In fact doing a faux wood finish tomorrow doing exactly this :thumbsup:


I'm excited for you! It's kind of like therapy, creating the figure. Please post pictures. 

If I could wood grain every day for the rest of my life I could die happy. I'm doing two wood jobs in the next couple of weeks. One is just fixing some gouges in oak treads in some new construction-dern plumber dragged a tub up the stairs. Then I get to repair some walls for one of my favorite repeat clients- The Kennedy-Warren in DC. It is such a cool building- Art Deco , right next to the Washington Zoo. A beautiful building.


----------



## hotwing7

fauxlynn said:


> I'm excited for you! It's kind of like therapy, creating the figure. Please post pictures.
> 
> If I could wood grain every day for the rest of my life I could die happy. I'm doing two wood jobs in the next couple of weeks. One is just fixing some gouges in oak treads in some new construction-dern plumber dragged a tub up the stairs. Then I get to repair some walls for one of my favorite repeat clients- The Kennedy-Warren in DC. It is such a cool building- Art Deco , right next to the Washington Zoo. A beautiful building.


I've seen your website - the phrase I am not worthy springs to mind!!!!

The Kennedy Warren building looks superb :thumbsup:

Mine is for a customer who is renovating their families old homestead to exactly how it was back in the day (somewhat crude and basic which totally adds to the charm)- they have done a fantastic job, but the 100 yr old door jams which are coated with about 6 layers of gunk aren't viable to strip / replace (so say they). 

Actually my customer gave me a piece of trim to match my colours to, and I had an afternoon off playing with glazes and basecoats - so this ones gonna be nice and easy!

(Famous last words!)


----------



## Wolfgang

fauxlynn said:


> I'm excited for you! It's kind of like therapy, creating the figure. Please post pictures.
> 
> If I could wood grain every day for the rest of my life I could die happy. I'm doing two wood jobs in the next couple of weeks. One is just fixing some gouges in oak treads in some new construction-dern plumber dragged a tub up the stairs. Then I get to repair some walls for one of my favorite repeat clients- The Kennedy-Warren in DC. It is such a cool building- Art Deco , right next to the Washington Zoo. A beautiful building.


Are you sure you can handle the job at your age?


----------



## bskerley

Soo instead of starting a new thread, What are your favorite glazes to work with. Im trying to really start pushing the cabinet refinishing and want to expand my knowledge of the products out there and what they are capable of. Thanks for the help and info!


----------



## hotwing7

Here you go Lynn - the more 'rustic' approach for this door frame that had years and years of paint over paint over paint on it!


----------



## fauxlynn

Very well done, I'm sure they were pleased.


----------



## hotwing7

it's hardly to your guys 'faux' standards (I keep mine small lol) though was fun to do - all the door jams were done too - this was the only one with jam and trim.


----------



## fauxlynn

bskerley said:


> Soo instead of starting a new thread, What are your favorite glazes to work with. Im trying to really start pushing the cabinet refinishing and want to expand my knowledge of the products out there and what they are capable of. Thanks for the help and info!


When I need to use oil, which is all I use for faux bois, it is Ben Moore Alkyd Glaze, Windsor Newton tube oils and flatting oil.

For non-oil I love Faux Creme by Faux Effects.

There are many products out there I haven't tried, I have heard good things about Proceed.In general the glazes that are in paint stores do not work very well, they have a very short open time. Even for a pro,they are troublesome.


----------



## fauxlynn

Wolfgang said:


> Are you sure you can handle the job at your age?


:wheelchair:Not Sure, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## michael tust

hotwing7 said:


> it's hardly to your guys 'faux' standards (I keep mine small lol) though was fun to do - all the door jams were done too - this was the only one with jam and trim.


Looks Good ! 

Any Close Up Shots ? 

Michael Tust


----------

